
Built with Workers - pimterry
https://workers.cloudflare.com/built-with/
======
throwaway77384
Still kind of confused about the seemingly arbitrary 30 sites limit for
workers sites. If I am a professional web-developer, I am going to need to
deploy a heck of a lot more sites than 30. There is no option to get access to
more than 30 sites other than signing up again and again with a new account
(and the same payment details? Will that even work?) and paying a number of
different $5 monthly invoices. A really unnecessary hassle. It would be much
nicer if this limit was either lifted, or it became possible to increase the
number of sites. I felt the whole point of workers sites is ease of
deployment, which is nice for a single blog, but really only becomes powerful
when one is cranking out multiple websites monthly.

Anyone here have experience with workers sites as part of a similar business
model as mine?

~~~
steveklabnik
Hi, PM of Workers KV here.

This number happens because you're limited to 30 scripts by default. We do
raise these limits for customers depending on circumstance, so if that's a
blocker for you, you should reach out to support.

You're not alone :)

~~~
throwaway77384
Hey, glad to see you are monitoring this. I certainly tried this already (and
even got as far as your support team stating they would be happy to do this
for me and then somehow it never happened and I was instead sent down a long
rabbit hole of different people and phone calls. I'd love to send you some
feedback on this if you are happy for me to send you an e-mail?) Thanks

~~~
steveklabnik
ugh, sorry about that! Please do: sklabnik@cloudflare.com

